# Frage zu Teamspeak



## YU-Koda (22. Mai 2004)

Also hätten die da ein Forum, hätte ich das da reingeschrieben. Ich hab hier ein kleines Problem. Ich habe auf meinen Server Teamspeakt installiert. Ich frage mich aber allmählich, ob es nicht möglich ist, dass man für Gäste als Anonymous den Zugang komplett dicht machen kann. Hab schon dort alle Haken entfernt und Gäste kommen immer noch rein. Hat wer ein Tipp?


----------



## Naj-Zero (22. Mai 2004)

Moin!

1. Es gibt sehrwohl ein Forum auf http://www.teamspeak.org/

2. Einfach bei Serversettings ein Passwort eingeben. Die registrierten Benutzer kommen natürlich weiterhin rein.


----------

